# Cubing shops in the UK other than kewbz.co.uk and speedcubing.org?



## JayTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

are there any cubing shops in the UK other than kewbz.co.uk and speedcubing.org?
my main one is kewbz but I want to know if there are any other cubing shops, in-store or online.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 5, 2023)

There aren't really any alternative options anymore that are reasonable, I think ukcubestore still exists but I'd be very wary of them, what's wrong with speedcubing.org anyway?


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Jan 5, 2023)

SpeedCubeStore.co.uk is a shop that claims to be bases in uk but is clearly based in china. But apart from that i domt really know


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2023)

I’m not from the UK so I can’t really speak to this, but I believe those are definitely the two biggest and best cubing stores in the UK. Do you have a reason to not use them?


----------



## Davian van Plateringen (Jan 5, 2023)

maybe speedcubeshop, even tough its in canada and america, it still ships to all countries so. im not from england and im from netherlands, and i dont use speedcubeshop real often, but i still recommend it.


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Jan 5, 2023)

ProStar said:


> I’m not from the UK so I can’t really speak to this, but I believe those are definitely the two biggest and best cubing stores in the UK. Do you have a reason to not use them?


Stock. Both have cubes that go out of stock loads and you don't get a chance to buy them. Also sometimed they dont sell stuff, like the CH Magnetic Core Kit


----------



## JayTheCuber (Saturday at 2:02 PM)

cuber314159 said:


> There aren't really any alternative options anymore that are reasonable, I think ukcubestore still exists but I'd be very wary of them, what's wrong with speedcubing.org anyway?


I just want to know in general if there are more shops


----------



## JayTheCuber (Saturday at 2:04 PM)

ProStar said:


> I’m not from the UK so I can’t really speak to this, but I believe those are definitely the two biggest and best cubing stores in the UK. Do you have a reason to not use them?


i just want to know in general all the shops in the uk


----------



## SpedCube (Saturday at 2:16 PM)

I think tingman is sponsored by a shop in australia. Dailycubes or dailypuzzles, something like that. I believe they're in australia


----------



## Thom S. (Saturday at 3:34 PM)

SpedCube said:


> I think tingman is sponsored by a shop in australia. Dailycubes or dailypuzzles, something like that. I believe they're in australia


Nice information, how did you think it was relevant tho?


----------



## SpedCube (Sunday at 1:19 AM)

JayTheCuber said:


> are there any cubing shops in the UK other than kewbz.co.uk and speedcubing.org?
> my main one is kewbz but I want to know if there are any other cubing shops, in-store or online.


cause he was asking about australian cube shops, and I thought of tingman. So... yeah, random connection


----------



## Thom S. (Sunday at 6:28 AM)

SpedCube said:


> cause he was asking about australian cube shops


? Went through the whole thread again, can't find a mention of australia


----------



## cuber314159 (Tuesday at 5:50 PM)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> Stock. Both have cubes that go out of stock loads and you don't get a chance to buy them. Also sometimed they dont sell stuff, like the CH Magnetic Core Kit


ensuring cubes remain in stock is difficult, I have to predict how much of a certain cube people will want so it is inevitable that there will be periods where certain cubes are not in stock, you can always contact me for information on when more stock could be coming or requesting other cubes to stock. [email protected]


----------

